# Hi from Oldham



## John (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi,
I'm John and I live in Mossley, but work on the night shift in Oldham.
Sadly my normal shifts are Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday nights so, at present, I can't get to any of the shows without taking time off work.

However I'm hoping to start breeding and showing as soon as I take early retirement next year, and I've already got some mice on order from Dave Safe to start building up a stud. 

May The Lord bless you all.

John


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi John

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*waves* Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi John welcome to the forum.

May he bless you to!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello!! Have fun!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

hi, welcome to our forum.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya,
good luck with your plans, daves mice are chunky monkies so thats an awesome start


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

:welcome


----------

